# Dragonlander: Post-Apocalyptic, Tolkienesque-Dystopian Novel set in Modern Day



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2019)

So, here's another story that just, rather, "_Birthed itself", _in the recesses of my writer's mind,

'In the Midst and Wake of flaming carnage, when the world is engulfed in dying conflagration, a lone survivor must unlock the secrets of his past through scraps of his lost brother's notes, dreams, poems, and songs. An ancient Homeland beckons, voices appear in the twilight, and a peaceful yet uneasy solace is broken through a world born anew: In fire and struggle; adversity enflames the Warrior, and alliances must be tempered, before the Dark claims all. Set in the bleak Post-Apocalypse of Year of Our Lord Two-Thousand and Nineteen, and drawing from countless inspiration, and bringing Man to his absolute breaking point, Dragonlander tells the tale of a young man facing a war he cannot possibly win, Fell deeds awake, and some serpents are best left slain."





CL


----------

